
GNOME Shell Extensions website is now live - Garbage
http://mail.gnome.org/archives/desktop-devel-list/2011-December/msg00010.html
======
gilligan
Good god what is that font they are using.. Comic sans demented evil twin
brother or smth? Its uuuugly.. Isn't it.

